
There’s more than a few ways for small-business owners to make meetings more productive.  - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/05/business/smallbusiness/05toolkit.html?_r=1&adxnnl=1&oref=slogin&ref=smallbusiness&adxnnlx=1219881668-2cwYqpQ+kb+t5YtrKfW9dg
======
gasull
Don't have meetings

<http://gettingreal.37signals.com/ch07_Meetings_Are_Toxic.php>

